# Wir suchen dich! UFH@Ysera (Allianz)



## Freedegoa (13. Juli 2009)

> der Unheimlich fiese Haufen vom PvE Realm Ysera (Allianz) sucht für seinen 25er Raidkader noch unheimlich fiese Hordler im Hinblick auf den momentanen Raidcontent Coliseum 25er Heroic.!
> 
> Zu uns:
> 
> ...


----------



## Freedegoa (14. Juli 2009)

*Aktualisierung:* Suche dringend einen Heilpala.


----------



## Freedegoa (4. August 2009)

> Moin,
> 
> der Unheimlich fiese Haufen vom PvE Realm Ysera sucht für seinen 25er Raidkader noch Spieler im Hinblick auf 3.2 Das Kolosseum und die Hardmodes von Ulduar.
> 
> ...


----------



## SchlawinerUSA (9. August 2009)

/push

Wir suchen ebenfalls dringend Klassen der Fernkampfkategorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magier, Hexer, Jäger und Schattenpriester...

MfG Jarec


----------



## Freedegoa (10. August 2009)

Das ist unsere aktuelle Rekrutierung:

druid (Balance)	 	medium
druid (Feral)	 	high
hunter	 	high
mage	 	high
paladin	 	high
priest (Shadow)	 	high
shaman (Elemental)	 	high
shaman (Enhancement)	 	low
warlock	 	high
deathknight (Tank)	 	high

Bewerbung via Formular über unsere offizielle Page http://www.ufh-ysera.com jederzeit gerne gesehn!
MFGoa


----------



## SchlawinerUSA (10. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Freedegoa (13. August 2009)

neu: einen schaden-verursachenden Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlawinerUSA (18. August 2009)

9 / 13 HMs

/push


----------



## SchlawinerUSA (27. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Freedegoa (1. September 2009)

*Aktualisierung:*

druid (Feral)	 	medium
paladin (Holy)	 	medium
shaman (Elemental)	 	high
shaman (Enhancement)	 	medium
warrior (dmg)	 	low

MFGoa


----------



## Freedegoa (25. September 2009)

/update

druid (Feral)       high
mage       medium
paladin (Holy)       medium
paladin (Protection)       high
priest (Shadow)       medium
shaman (Elemental)       high
shaman (Enhancement)       medium
warlock       high
warrior (dmg, tank)       high
deathknight    (tank)   high

Progress-Übersicht


----------



## Freedegoa (25. September 2009)

Hier nochmal überarbeitet:

druid (Feral) medium
mage medium
paladin (Protection) high
priest (Discipline) high
priest (Holy) high
priest (Shadow) medium
shaman (Elemental) high
shaman (Enhancement) 2 high
warlock high
warrior (dmg+tank) high
deathknight (tank) medium 

Wir suchen in erster Linie Spieler mit langer Erfahrung.
Der Bewerber sollte in der Lage sein ohne Erklärung in einen Bosskampf zu gehn.
Weitere Infos gibts auf unserer Page: ufh-ysera.com


----------



## Freedegoa (26. September 2009)

Ok das sieht bischen so aus, als würde sich die Gilde grad auflösen^^

Hier nochmal etwas eleganter:

1-2 Tanks
1-2 Fernkämpfer
2 EnhancementSchamanen
1 Priester (diszi oder holy)


----------



## Engis (1. Oktober 2009)

./push


----------



## Freedegoa (5. Oktober 2009)

im hinblick auf eiskrone rekrutieren wir zurzeit stärker,
vielleicht bist du ergeizig und hast bock auf intensives raiden - dann meld dich doch mal!


----------



## Engis (8. Oktober 2009)

push the button !


----------

